

Ask YC: Taking a job with a startup - doubledouble

Before taking a job with a startup, what are some questions you should ask them?  Also, how can you tell that they're not going to go under in a few months?<p>What generally happens when startups run out of money?  I assume they get bought out for pennies or liquidate their assets.<p>I searched a bit and found a few websites that answered this, but I think they were more geared towards companies with IPOs as exit strategies versus smaller web companies hoping to either turn a profit or get bought out.
======
mixmax
>how can you tell that they're not going to go under in a few months?

You cant'. Not even the founders know the answer to that question.

------
ALee
This link was posted on YC before and has the essential questions:

[http://www.genuinevc.com/archives/2005/10/seven_questions.ht...](http://www.genuinevc.com/archives/2005/10/seven_questions.htm)

------
xirium
Look for core technology that can be re-purposed. It gives the company shots
at different markets before it folds. It also demonstrates modularity which
will make your role easier and more productive.

